# Schrift stark verpixelt bei 2560x1080!



## sl4yer90 (9. Oktober 2013)

Hi, ich hab hier vom Chef so nen überbreiten Bildschirm bekommen und habe nun bei der empfohlenen Auflösung extrem verpixelte Schrift. (Hoffentlich bin ich überhaupt im richtigen Forum dafür^^)

Bild habe ich mal angehängt, hoffe man kann da genug erkennen. (Glaube aber man sieht es nicht so richtig :/)

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Hatte das Problem schon vor einem Jahr mal, da hab ichs auch irgendwie gar nicht hinbekommen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MehlstaubtheCat (9. Oktober 2013)

Was für ein Monitor ist das, kann es nicht richtig erkennen auf dem Screenshot.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2013)

Das ist der 29" Monitor von Dell. 
Dell UltraSharp U2913WM, 29" (210-41201/210-41199) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

@ TE

Ist dein Grafiktreiber aktuell? Und wie ist der Monitor angeschlossen?


----------



## Polyethylen (9. Oktober 2013)

Gehe mal auf den Windows-Button und gib in die Suche "cleartype" ein. Dann auf ClearType Text anpassen und dem Assistenten folgen. Also immer das best-erkennbare auswählen


----------



## sl4yer90 (9. Oktober 2013)

Ist mit DVI angeschlossen. Das mit Cleartype mache ich mal kurz, gibt gleich nen Edit 

Das mit Cleartype hat nichts gebracht :/ GraKa Treiber dürfte auch aktuell sein


----------



## Evandar (10. Oktober 2013)

Hast du die Möglichkeit mal ein anderes Kabel zu verwenden? Habe den gleichen Monitor (gleich 2 mal) und bei einen war das DVI Kabel wohl nicht ganz in Ordnung. Hatte ständig wandernde Streifen im Bild.


----------



## sl4yer90 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hab schon verschiedene DVI Kabel ausprobiert, hat alles nix gebracht... Ist das kein bekanntes Problem mit dieser Pixelschrif? Mit niedrigeren Auflösugnen siehts ja top aus, also die Schrift...


----------



## Painkiller (10. Oktober 2013)

Evtl liegt es einfach daran, das er nur 1080p hinten raus hat.


----------



## sl4yer90 (10. Oktober 2013)

Was meinst hinten raus? Hab ne GTX 470


----------



## Evandar (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich hab bei beiden Geräten bisher kein Problem (bis auf das eine Kabel).

Edit: Was mir gerade so noch einfällt. Hast du mal geschaut ob die Anzeige Einstellungen im Monitor Menü passen?


----------



## sl4yer90 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hab die durchgeschaut... mir is nix aufgefallen..... Was könnte denn nicht passen?


----------



## Evandar (10. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ich bei mir die Schärfe auf 20 oder kleiner verstelle, dann kommen solche Effekte wie auf dein Bild dabei raus.


----------



## sl4yer90 (10. Oktober 2013)

Schärfeänderung bewirkt nichts in der Hinsicht bei mir :/

1920x1080 sieht übrigens klasse aus... Bild ist ja nur richtig krass verzerrt wegen 21:9..... also an den 1080p kanns auch ned liegen oder?


----------



## Painkiller (11. Oktober 2013)

sl4yer90 schrieb:


> Was meinst hinten raus? Hab ne GTX 470


 Ich meine damit, das durch die 1080p das Bild evtl. so gestreckt wird auf die Breite, das die Schrift unscharf wird.


----------



## sl4yer90 (11. Oktober 2013)

Also gestreckt wirkt das Bild auf der Auflösung nicht, das Seitenverhältnis und alle passt


----------



## Railroadfighter (12. Oktober 2013)

Schließ das Teil doch erstmal an einen anderen PC an, um das Problem eingrenzen zu können.


----------

